# Great News for Hoover in Athens Shelter-Chauncey, Ohio..



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's great news! You're an angel.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

:artydude:banana::appl: What wonderful news!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Whoo Hoo! You go girl! Congrat's on saving another one!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

ROOROO for Hoover


----------

